# Suche Windows Server 2012-



## the_black_hawk (5. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

vor kurzem wurde ja offiziell die neue Windowsserver Version released. Leider halten sich die Rootserver-Angebote bisher in Grenzen, ich habe derzeit nur bei serverbase.ch einige Angebote gefunden... 

weiß jemand ob es auch in Deutschland bereits einen zuverlässigen Webhoster gibt, der einen Rootserver mit Windows Server 2012 anbietet?


----------



## sheel (5. September 2012)

Hi

findest du das nicht etwas arg kurzfristig?

Kenn die Veröffentlichungsuhrzeit nicht,
aber wenn man den Nachrichtenseiten glauben darf,
ist es nicht mal einen Tag her...


----------



## the_black_hawk (5. September 2012)

Nein das finde ich garnicht kurzfristig, da die Unternehmen ja bereits viele Monate Zeit zum einarbeiten, testen und konfigurieren hatten - somit sollte ein stabiles Serversystem innerhalb weniger stunden einsatzbereit sein (basiert auf Erfahrungen mit meinem eigenen Win2012 Testserver)

also wären erste Angebote sicherlich sofort am Releasetag möglich (wie man bei serverbase.ch sehen kann)

Immerhin wird es zum Release von Windows 8 auch sofort Rechner damit zu kaufen geben.

Also nochmal kurz: Nein, das ist nicht zu kurzfristig.


----------

